# Do you think she'll get darker?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Definitely - look at the coloring on her nose and ears.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree. She will most likely end up the color of her ears. That's how it happened with Bentley.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Yup, her ears are a bit darker than the rest of her coat. I think she'll be a dark gold color.


----------



## Mini golden (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm curious about this as well. We picked the darkest puppy of the litter, and she looked downright red compared to all the other pups. But now she looks just regular golden over most of her coat. So is it the ear color that gives you a basic guide of their future color? I'm attaching a pic of my 14 week old puppy as well, so see if others have the same thought as they do with your Polly, that darker ears mean a darker final color... Your Polly is darling by the way. A very pretty girl!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Yup ear color usually is a sign of their adult coat color, could be a shade lighter, but it'll be pretty darn close


----------



## Elvis (Sep 19, 2013)

The opinions so far are spot on. Beautiful pup and she'll have a beautiful bit darker color to her, too. Don't worry, it won't be that drastic of a change. You know you're gonna love the coat color then and now.


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree with the others--she'll likely be very close to the color of her ears.

There are so many shades of golden, and they're all beautiful.


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies! Like mini golden, she's the darkest among her littermates. The others are more on the lighter side of gold. I really love how her coat is now but I do wish it wont turn out reddish. Do you think it'll be a bit red when she grows? I'm looking at the ears and it's a like dark gold.. Not reddish but I just nee a second opinion on it since mine could be very biased. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What color were the parents? 

What's wrong with reddish?


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Megora said:


> What color were the parents?
> 
> What's wrong with reddish?


The parents were more on the medium gold. Nothing's wrong with the reddish coat. It's just that I really like how her coat is looking now and wish I can keep it that way  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She probably will be about the same color as her parents.


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! I am just so proud whenever people see her and say she's so golden! Like she's a blazing golden furball. They call her the golden girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn at 8 weeks









Brooklyn at 8 months 









He's a dark red like his dad 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Goldens darken as they age and they will end up the color of the ears, it just slowly richens and deepens taking anywhere from 2-5 years to reach their full color depth. Some of the changes are really subtle but I can take pictures of all the goldens I have owned from across the years and you can see how much it changes over time.


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Altairss said:


> Goldens darken as they age and they will end up the color of the ears, it just slowly richens and deepens taking anywhere from 2-5 years to reach their full color depth. Some of the changes are really subtle but I can take pictures of all the goldens I have owned from across the years and you can see how much it changes over time.


It would be great if you share some of your babies coat changes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I am trying to find where they are lol lost a harddrive last year and had to recreate my files and they are no longer organized but will see what I can find


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay they loaded out of order here is Sparkles at 3 months bottom left outside, she was a pale yellow but you can see her ear color, then about 5- months bottom right inside 9-12 months the one she is upside down lol upper left about 2-3 years with her head shot middle left and full body upper right I was outside blowing her dry, then when she was 8 jumping agility


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Altairss said:


> Okay they loaded out of order here is Sparkles at 3 months bottom left outside, she was a pale yellow but you can see her ear color, then about 5- months bottom right inside 9-12 months the one she is upside down lol upper left about 2-3 years with her head shot middle left and full body upper right I was outside blowing her dry, then when she was 8 jumping agility


Yes I can clearly see the ear color on the adult fur. Beautiful dogs you have! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codemonkey19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Dog rather 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

